# Thoughts on gray Glock 26 gen 5?



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

What do you guys think of the gray color? I’m torn. Can’t tell if it will only be cool to me for a couple days and I’ll regret not getting black...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Lance319 said:


> What do you guys think of the gray color? I'm torn. Can't tell if it will only be cool to me for a couple days and I'll regret not getting black...


Unfortunately only you can decide that. But you can solve it by buying one of each.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You must own both desertman. Which one was cool for the longest time?
I heard a rumor that orange grips were all the rage.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> You must own both desertman. *Which one was cool for the longest time?*
> I heard a rumor that orange grips were all the rage.
> 
> GW


That's a good question, take your pick. I don't think that the orange grips would go good with the FDE Glocks? The black one's maybe? But they'd have to be cerakoted on. As far as cool goes I'll go with my Shadow Systems MR918.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

desertman said:


> That's a good question, take your pick. I don't think that the orange grips would go good with the FDE Glocks? The black one's maybe? But they'd have to be cerakoted on. As far as cool goes I'll go with my Shadow Systems MR918.
> 
> View attachment 18496
> View attachment 18497


+1


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

desertman said:


> That's a good question, take your pick. I don't think that the orange grips would go good with the FDE Glocks? The black one's maybe? But they'd have to be cerakoted on. As far as cool goes I'll go with my Shadow Systems MR918.
> 
> View attachment 18496
> View attachment 18497


Sweet GL collection there brother. Looks like a pile of fine gems


----------

